# Check this food plot out, pictures.



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

Capnhook said:


> Old thread but still helpful. What would you guys plant next to those beets that would, maybe, keep the deer from eating the tops until later? Also, are there any secrets to growing RR sugar beets? Suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help.



I would suggest plotsaver or something similar to keep the deer out. I planted 1/2 acre RR beets last year and it was a bust. I mixed in some RR beans thinking maybe that would help them not to graze the beet leaves. Well I was wrong. The best the plot looked was right before I sprayed when the beets blended in with the weeds. Once I sprayed, everything but the beets died and the deer had a field day. I ended up having to disc up the plot Labor day weekend and replant with rye/oats/rape. I have had alot better success with turnips/radishes/rape and it is wayyyyyyyyy cheaper. I am still interested in trying it again in the future, but I just can't justify spending the $$ on the seed and fert to have it be dirt by Oct 1st.

That was just my experience, but every place is different. I would definitely give them a shot because you never know. The OP seemed to be able to establish them VERY good. I would suggest not skimping on fertilizer, and using the correct amounts.


----------

